# Phenomenumumumum



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz set off to work this early morning, she came back in a dragged me out to look at the bloody sky, well it was well worth it, My Samsung S5 videos don't do it justice at all, pictures are a bit better.











Using the mobile version on PC and I see no way to attach pictures so they'll be in the next post done in the full site version.

I do wish VS would get on with fixing the bloody web site so I can post as normal, had 3 weeks of this malarky, and it got old a while ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pictures show it a bit better but notice the time, the sky behind the shots is very pink, no sun to be seen.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi kev

a while ago i drove through the end of a rainbow

i could not stop to find the pot of gold as i was in the fast lane of the m40

it was really hazy as i drove through 

barry


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful pics worth the early get up !


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Kev









There was a photo in the paper the other day of a red rainbow at dusk: stunning!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Wow. It was the same here in north norfolk at 6am. Never seen that before.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I love the sky, we have so much of it where we live and its changing all the time when clouds are about, but I have never seen anything like that Kev, its truly beautiful.

These are the only rainbows I have seen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't see any in those pics Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't see any in those pics Jan.


There´s only one picture Kev, I see it, wonder why you can´t? I´ll try again.
First one was through photobucket, strange you can´t see it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you look at your post it asks to click the place where image is, which I did, but the photo you put above isn't there just the Lingerie shots. > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you look at your post it asks to click the place where image is, which I did, but the photo you put above isn't there just the Lingerie shots. > >


Jeez...you are right Kev - risqué or what!!

I've shared them with all my contacts and my son ...who has 400 friends on Faceache let alone his Twitter-arti!

Graham >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You'll be in the newspapers then Jan.Not sure you'll make page three, the outfit is unbecoming.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jeez...you are right Kev - risqué or what!!
> 
> I've shared them with all my contacts and my son ...who has 400 friends on Faceache let alone his Twitter-arti!
> 
> Graham >


I´ve bin busy elsewhere, what are you talking about, what lingerie ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In your link Jan :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In your link Jan :roll:


If its taken you to my photo bucket you´ll see horses, the Navajo, 3 of our lovely dogs, but none of my undies.
Are you 2 hallucinating about me >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jeez...you are right Kev - risqué or what!!
> 
> I've shared them with all my contacts and my son ...who has 400 friends on Faceache let alone his Twitter-arti!
> 
> Graham >


Would you mind sharing them with me young man, I have absolutely no idea what you two are talking about.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In your link Jan :roll:


Hey Kev...I don't think peep hole bras were still on sale these days did you?

...who'd have thunk it! :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Hey Kev...I don't think peep hole bras were still on sale these days did you?
> 
> ...who'd have thunk it! :surprise:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Gerroff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Being the gentleman I am, I shall terminate this tomfoolery now  

I did find a set of interesting pictures which I very nearly posted for a bit of fun, but Jans okay so I didn't.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Being the gentleman I am, I shall terminate this tomfoolery now
> 
> I did find a set of interesting pictures which I very nearly posted for a bit of fun, but Jans okay so I didn't.


Woddaya mean Jans OK ? She wants to know what pictures you found. :serious:

AND I´m not OK, I´m getting annoyed because of all the trouble I am having connecting the notebook to the TV (on another thread)

Bet you´ve got someone elses pictures, not mine. :grin2:
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think Kev meant that he found some pictures elsewhere nothing to do with you and was going to post them just to carry on the wind up >

Its only coz we like you Jan









Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans says " they don´t know you like wot I do"


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Hans says " they don´t know you like wot I do"


...Not sure how to take that one but furry muff...sorry...fair enough >

Graham :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> ...Not sure how to take that one but furry muff...sorry...fair enough >
> 
> Graham :grin2:


He always says that when I get compliments, he wouldn´t swap me or sell me though.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all down to the bids Jan, everyone has a price > > once swapped a girl for donkey jacket, sneaky bugger that I was it was for her anyway once she ditched him   :d


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Would you sleep me for a million pounds?

"Yes!"

Would you sleep with me for a tenner?"

"Absolutely not...what do you take me for?"

We know what you are...we are merely negotiating the price!

I thank you









Graham :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Would you sleep me for a million pounds?
> 
> "Yes!"
> 
> ...


That was basically what I was meaning, but Jan is a Lady, (well near enough) so I was being nice, you're just an oik


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That was basically what I was meaning, but Jan is a Lady, (well near enough) so I was being nice, you're just an oik


I'll have you know I resemble that remark....

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No harm sleeping with anyone, it's when they are awake the fun starts>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I'll have you know I resemble that remark....
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Never met a lady called Graham before, pleased to meet you, meat to please you.

Ok I'll get me coit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No harm sleeping with anyone, it's when they are awake the fun starts>


I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev

There's not many folk I wouldn't sleep with for a million quid*..including you...and I haven't even met you :surprise:

Graham >

PS This excludes Tuggers whom I have met









PS2: I'm not gay


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Kev
> 
> There's not many folk I wouldn't sleep with for a million quid*..including you...and I haven't even met you :surprise:
> 
> ...


I'm so glad I don't resemble a sheep!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You dont want to sleep with Tuggers anyway. He scoffs biscuits in bed. Bloody crumbs get everywhere.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> You dont want to sleep with Tuggers anyway. He scoffs biscuits in bed. Bloody crumbs get everywhere.


And there speaks a man with experience >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not being drawn on this one moment longerer.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not being *drawn *on this one moment longerer.


Alright Kev, we`ll rub you out. >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yep, call in the extermin eraser.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ARGHHHH where've I gorn.


----------

